# Peer-to-Peer notwendig?!



## Vyren (16. Mai 2012)

Ich bin es Leid einen Thread zu eröffnen man möge es mir verzeihen, aber ich habe keinen ähnlichen gefunden...

Guten <Zeit einfügen> Diablos!

Ich hab eine Frage, ich lade mir gerade Diablo III über den Blizzard Downloader und bin nun etwas ratlos...
Wollte es mehr oder weniger fix laden damit ich dann durchstarten kann und habe bei den Einstellungen ein wenig rumgeschaut...

Nun steht da Peer-to-Peer, mir ist die Bedeutung klar, aber bringt es bei diesem Download was?

Bei manchen WoW-Patches war Peer-to-Peer die schnellere Variante etwas herunterzuladen, bei einigen Patches war diese Einstellung nicht zu befürworten für einen schnellen Download

Nun meine Frage, was ist besser für diesen Installer? Peer-to-Peer oder nicht Peer-to-Peer...

Und ja ich hab schon geschaut, leider steht bei mir die Anzahl der Stunden... man möge mir meine kleine Leitung verzeihen!... aber ich sah da keinen wirklichen Unterschied, evtl. ist ja hier jmd. der dazu eine Antwort geben kann 

Danke im voraus

Vyren


----------



## Sugarwarlock (16. Mai 2012)

Ausprobieren. P2P ist wahrscheinlich in den nächsten Tagen schneller. Blizzard stellt zwar einen "web seeder" zur Verfügung aber der pfeift wahrscheinlich gerade auf dem letzten Loch. Wenn genug Leute P2P an machen, solltest du da schneller runter laden.


----------

